# Augusta Read Thomas - Cello Concerto No. 3, Legend of the Phoenix



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I heard this piece at the DSO a couple of months ago. I want to hear it again, but I can't find it online. Does anyone know if it will ever come out on a CD? Or anywhere I can hear it on the internet?


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

It was with Lynn Harrell on cello. It was great.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The piece was played by the Boston Symphony a few seasons ago too. I caught the broadcast, but didn't save a copy, and the archives held by our local radio station are not available for on-demand listening for more than a few months.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess a lot of contemporary pieces must never make it on to CD... That seems a shame. It would be sad if I never got to hear this again.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Melvin said:


> I guess a lot of contemporary pieces must never make it on to CD... That seems a shame. It would be sad if I never got to hear this again.


Sometimes one wins, sometime one looses


----------

